
Ask HN: What are your pain points using react native - tychota
Hi HNers<p>In three weeks, my internship will end and before I start a job, I have taken one month and an half to do open source.<p>I&#x27;m willing to focus on react-native pain-points or easy stuff that takes outerly long time to do.<p>My ideas so far :<p>- a RN library of components that is based on bulma.io so I don&#x27;t recreate styled components evrytime<p>- a RN library that, given a list of fields create a bunch of react-native-router-flux scene, put some textInput with app side validation and generate a apollo-server url route that allow progressive creation of a ressource, as far as the user fill the form. That prevent me from taking a full week to write a form.<p>- a react-native CLI, that generate components, containers and so on, a little bit like redux-cli<p>I will be thrilled to have other ideas&#x2F;pain-points.<p>Thanks.
======
shiv86
Hey mate navigation is still a pain point for RN. This OS project
[https://github.com/aksonov/react-native-router-
flux/](https://github.com/aksonov/react-native-router-flux/) is one of the
more popular alternative ones and has many open issues. I am sure a-lot of
people will be appreciative of any help. Thanks

